# PCD 100 or PCD 114



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

what do you call the stock mags of nissan california? is it pcd 100 or pcd 114?


----------



## jp_malupet (Jan 11, 2004)

pcd 100 sir


----------



## 89California (Oct 6, 2008)

jp_malupet said:


> pcd 100 sir


Sir jp, thanks!


----------

